# The first of my red guitar collection: The Beauregard facets archtop guitar



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Being invloved with the Montreal Guitar Show, I am proud to be able to promote the great work of luthiers from around the globe.

And while doing so, I have had the joy to meet some of the best luthiers around. They are true artists in their own right and they are amazing human beings.

So for me, it was an easy decision to decide to create my own luthier guitar collections.

I’m not a good guitar player... But I a am a true lover of the instrument! And as a collector I feel a special connexion to the archtop guitar.

My work with the Montreal Jazz Festival is of course one of the reasons. But I would had to that the conviction that archtop makers are in a class of themself. Are they closer to the old school violin makers? Probably. And as I was introduced to music first through violin and as the movie THE RED VIOLIN is one of my all time favorite, like the true marketer thet I am... 

I decided to create a THEME GUITAR COLLECTION...

And there goes the RED GUITAR COLLECTION. 

Yes I know after the Chinery Blue Collection, I'm not that original... But guys... RED!!! Love, blood, wine, cherry, ferrari... need I say more?

My demands to the guitar makers chosen for my collection are very simple. I want an archtop guitar, red. And that’s it!

I only add the following request... «Make me a one of a kind guitar that will make you proud. Don’t hold back!»

So here is the first one... I might just be the luckiest guy there is!!!

The Facets Archtop by Mario Beauregard... 





































You will find here the specs and many other pictures of the guitar and the building process

http://guitarjunky.ca/spip.php?artic...ar_mode=calcul

Here are pictures of the coloring process

http://guitarjunky.ca/spip.php?article458

And here is great musician Sylvain Provost playing the guitar in a mini-concert at the Montreal Guitar Show

http://guitarjunky.ca/spip.php?article454

More to come on my Red Guitar Collection.

Thanks for letting me share this with you!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Sheesh, that's one of the most beautiful backs of a guitar I've ever seen. I'd want to hang it backwards. :smile:


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

wowzers, that is beautiful. Love the contemporary look to it.

how much do one of those go for?


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Doctor Blind said:


> wowzers, that is beautiful. Love the contemporary look to it.
> 
> how much do one of those go for?


They are not cheap... but can you put a value on love?For more details I suggest you contact Mario Beauregard! 

http://beauregardguitars.com/home.html


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

By the way this is Mario's inspiration... Facets violins created by great violon maker Mario Lamarre


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

lofu WOW... 

Congratulation, very nice guitar.
I had the chance to see Sylvain Provost a couple of time, awesome jazz player !!!


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow that is really nice. But I can't believe the price, I could never pay that much for a guitar.


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

jcayer said:


> lofu WOW...
> 
> Congratulation, very nice guitar.
> I had the chance to see Sylvain Provost a couple of time, awesome jazz player !!!


Thanks!

And yes Sylvain is an amazing player.


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Rumble_b said:


> Wow that is really nice. But I can't believe the price, I could never pay that much for a guitar.


I know, they are expensive... But for me it is like buying an art piece... That I can play with!

To tell you the truth I had to sell vintage guitars to create my luthier guitar collection... And I have no regret!


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

guitarjunky said:


> I know, they are expensive... But for me it is like buying an art piece... That I can play with!
> 
> To tell you the truth I had to sell vintage guitars to create my luthier guitar collection... And I have no regret!


And I can understand you ! Only one thing to say about this one : WOW !


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

That guitar is absolutely beautiful lofu


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

guitarjunky said:


> I know, they are expensive... But for me it is like buying an art piece... That I can play with!
> 
> To tell you the truth I had to sell vintage guitars to create my luthier guitar collection... And I have no regret!


Hand-made luthier guitars are amazing values in the used market. No doubt that even if you buy used, they might be hard to re-sale, but there is no comparison in the way they play and feel compared to anything you can grab from the walls of your local guitar store.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

That is an extremely cool guitar. I love the depth of that red, the rich grain and the simplicity and directness of the guitar's lines. Congratulations, big time.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I own several hand made flattops but no archtops. Postings like this do nothing to help my GAS, and I gotta say this one is one of the finest looking guitars I've seen in a long, long time. Absolutely killer.

One word, WOW!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If I'd had the cash, I'd love to get something like that--as much as I love my current gear--including an archtop.

Beautiful looking guitar--if it sounds half as good as it looks, it's a winner.


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

Might just sell a kidney and half a liver for one of those!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'd be different.. WHOA!!!!! Pretty good looking guitar.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that is a gorgeous guitar, and its obvious that a lot of love and care went into her.

clips?

as for the whole "luthiers are great!" thing, i can afford a custom from a friend of mine in Toronto who's starting up his own company. it'll be a 7-string though, with perhaps an 8 later on down the pike. but now you make me want to ask him if he can do an archtop jazzbox... bastid


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*guitar*

wow!!! i think my heart skipped a few beats.. I have never seen a guitar nicer than that one.. That color is amazing.. the depth of the color and flame is breath-taking.

Really this one going on my desk top.. i can look at that every day. I cant imagine what it looks like in real life.

You are the lucky one.. congrads on a beauty.

Rick


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

WOW! I WANNIT!!!!!!!!!!
-Mikey


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Budda said:


> that is a gorgeous guitar, and its obvious that a lot of love and care went into her.
> 
> clips?


Yes you will see and hear it here, played by great guitarist Sylvain Provost

http://guitarjunky.ca/spip.php?article454


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Gorgeous!:smile:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm guilty of this too, but has anybody ever noticed how many of us will downplay the look of the guitar when giving advice to someone looking for a guitar, but we all gush over a beautiful guitar.


----------



## Xochitl (Apr 16, 2008)

guitarjunky said:


> They are not cheap... but can you put a value on love?For more details I suggest you contact Mario Beauregard!
> 
> http://beauregardguitars.com/home.html


I know now who could afford it! 
I almost got the nerve to test it at the salon but when I heard the price I just couldn't make it. What a looker! _Et si son ramage ressemble à son plumage_ (and I have no doubt about it), what a great singer!
Anyway, at least I was making my day trying an MB.

Edit: Sorry, I didn't realize this was my first post here. Well, just to say "hi" then, and to introduce myself as the guy who tries to play guitar and bass with PZLËN. You can also check our music on our Myspace.


----------

